# FET with day 6 embryo's



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi 

We are scheduled for FET on 19 November, providing our snowblasts survive the thaw.  We had 3 frozen at Day 6.
We had never had blastocysts prior to our tx last year, and I was wondering if they have a better chance of surviving the thaw as they are older, or whether this is a disadvantage?

Anyone else had Day 6 FET?  

Thanks for reading
Tracy
xx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi
didnt want to read and run, ive only ever had day 3 transfer so wouldnt know about day 6 blasts. howver i think it would make sense to assume they have a better chance of survival as they have developed well. try posting on the embryologist thread as they can give you more information. good luck with your tx.

melanieb x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey chick

Have no experience with day 6 embies but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world       

You're a very special FF buddie who've I've not spoken to in ages....I think of you often, even if I've been rubbish at keeping in touch via phone/text too    ) but just happened to see this post....

Love n hugs as always....
Natasha xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi MissTC

One of my frozen embryos was a day 6 blast- I think it went back on day 5 with a day 5 one, It defrosted fine, as did all my blastocysts- 

The prob I had was getting them to implant- but last cycle took steroids, the embies were fine post- defrost but think I wasn't,

Good luck with your cycle,

Livity K


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys
Thanks for the replies   

Natasha - hey there sweety     I am rubbish at keeping in touch too!  My pc went kaput and I can only get online when I can bring the work laptop home, which isn't very often!  No excuse though cos I still have your mobile number!
Still love you lots and lots - keep in touch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Love
Tracy


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Tracy - I had an FET using blastocysts frozen on day 5, with no problems defrosting. I'd agree that the fact they've made it that far sounds like a good start.  
Good luck! 
Jo


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Miss TC - Tangle and I have missed you and Stannie too    Sending you loads of luck for your FET


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> Hey chick
> 
> Have no experience with day 6 embies but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world
> 
> ...


Yeah, whut she said! Yaaaay Tracy's back on the rollercoaster!      Sending you all the very best for your FET lovey            

Missed ya hon  How have you been

xxx
PS Yo Minxster - long time no see chick, missed you too!


----------



## libby79 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Miss TC

I am having my second round of FET around about end of November, not sure yet exactly when, we have 1 blastocyst left, not sure if it is 5 or 6 days old though. We've not been lucky so far, the other 2 frosties thawed ok but just didn't implant. 

Fingers crossed for everyone

Libby xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys 

Mac - honey, massive hugs and kisses to you, J and Tangle! What a gorgeous picture of J on your Avatar! He is such a handsome fella! How is the gorgeous Tangle? It's been tooooooooooo long!

Nix - Oh my lovely thanks so much for the lovely comments - I have missed everyone madly!! Have been through some awful times this year, so just hoping things can only get better! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you my sweet - I see from your Signature that you have your longed for BFP! Am so so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Big hugs to all, and thanks for your replies

Love
Tracy


----------

